# Info dispo FNAC iPad/iPad mini



## cherbourg (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Juste pour info : voyant sur le site FNAC que les iPad minis pouvaient être achetés et retirés en 1 heure à la Fnac des Halles, je me suis précipité ce matin en me disant "après tout, tu n'as rien à perdre" : le vendeur m'a expliqué qu'il avait bien reçu le stock mais malgré ce que dit leur site il n'a pas le droit de les vendre avant demain

Voici les infos que j'ai pu obtenir : la FNAC des Halles n'a à ce jour que des iPad minis de 16Go. Je lui ai posé la question pour les iPad 4 : "Aucun en stock à ce jour. A part si j'en reçois demain matin, ils ne seront pas dispos".

Et de votre côté, des infos ?


----------

